# Not-so-obvious sexy outfits



## RandomDude

I'm bored at work, but in a better mood... so, what outfits do you consider sexy either than your typical lingerie. Sure miniskirts, tight pants, sexy tops, gets me going but...

THIS really gets me going:


















Probably because its a tease, it covers the fresh clean body but has nothing underneath.

Also, NOTHING but a T-shirt (gets me everytime):








Also doesn't have to be a T-shirt:









These outfits can be worn casually/normally without being considered "trying to look sexy/hot", so ladies, you can get away with teasing your man without him suspecting you're doing anything (and that's the best way to tease in my opinion). When he thinks you're not TRYING to build sexual arousal, but is sexually aroused regardless - chances are he'll get horny fast - especially when he tries to lift up the shirt/pull away the towel and you resist him making it harder - instant boner.

So for the fellas - any other not-so-obvious outfits that you consider sexy?
And ladies are you reading this? lol


----------



## dubsey

You already got mine. The button down is an instant win
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

In about a year my wife has lost weight, going from a size 10 to a size 5. So she's down from 165lbs to 134lbs. She works out several days a week. This morning I was getting ready for work and she was in the bathroom with me dressed in something almost exactly like this. Yum.


----------



## RandomDude

Just found this comic too WTF lol:

http://s3.amazonaws.com/theoatmeal-img/comics/minor_differences4/shirt1.png
http://s3.amazonaws.com/theoatmeal-img/comics/minor_differences4/shirt2.png
(images too big)



> You already got mine. The button down is an instant win






> In about a year my wife has lost weight, going from a size 10 to a size 5. So she's down from 165lbs to 134lbs. She works out several days a week. This morning I was getting ready for work and she was in the bathroom with me dressed in something almost exactly like this. Yum.


Lol sucks going to work that day eh?


----------



## StargateFan

The men's dress shirt or towel does absolutely nothing for me. It seems to be a popular one so must be something wrong with me. 

Maybe a t-shirt, if its wet...


----------



## Lon

StargateFan said:


> The men's dress shirt or towel does absolutely nothing for me. It seems to be a popular one so must be something wrong with me.
> 
> Maybe a t-shirt, if its wet...


well I will admit if my gf was a model looking all primped and gussied (hair and makeup) with perfect lighting all the time, she'd look good to me no matter what she was wearing.


----------



## joelmacdad

Sun dresses. Boots over a bare leg.


----------



## LookingForTheSun

How about a sports (hockey/football) jersey to bed - nothing else...or a pair of tight jeans, spaghetti strap tank and a baseball cap?

Thigh high boots, lacy boy shorts and bra, scarf and newsboy hat?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

RandomDude said:


> I'm bored at work, but in a better mood... so, what outfits do you consider sexy either than your typical lingerie. Sure miniskirts, tight pants, sexy tops, gets me going but...
> 
> THIS really gets me going:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because its a tease, it covers the fresh clean body but has nothing underneath.
> 
> Also, NOTHING but a T-shirt (gets me everytime):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also doesn't have to be a T-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These outfits can be worn casually/normally without being considered "trying to look sexy/hot", so ladies, you can get away with teasing your man without him suspecting you're doing anything (and that's the best way to tease in my opinion). When he thinks you're not TRYING to build sexual arousal, but is sexually aroused regardless - chances are he'll get horny fast - especially when he tries to lift up the shirt/pull away the towel and you resist him making it harder - instant boner.
> 
> So for the fellas - any other not-so-obvious outfits that you consider sexy?
> And ladies are you reading this? lol


From "As Good as It Gets." It's the turning point of the movie. The scene where she's sitting on the tub edge wrapped in a towel.


----------



## anotherguy

joelmacdad said:


> Sun dresses. Boots over a bare leg.


huh. Yeah maybe. Lets Face it, its attitude and attributes, not just attire.


----------



## Lon

anotherguy said:


> huh. Yeah maybe. Lets Face it, its attitude and attributes, not just attire.


also, in that pic, a whole lot of liquify in photoshop to achieve unhuman proportions.


----------



## Dawn of Man

WorkingOnMe said:


> In about a year my wife has lost weight, going from a size 10 to a size 5. So she's down from 165lbs to 134lbs. She works out several days a week. This morning I was getting ready for work and she was in the bathroom with me dressed in something almost exactly like this. Yum.


Yes! Yoga pants and sports bra....hawt.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

I am crazy about the "business babe" look. Airports during the workweek is a great place to see this type of scenery.


----------



## StargateFan

The business babe look works for me when she has ample curves to fill it out. Otherwise to boxy. 

Hether Locklear could pull it off with the super short mini-business skirt. But again, that was because of the short skirt, obvious.


----------



## StargateFan

Lon said:


> also, in that pic, a whole lot of liquify in photoshop to achieve unhuman proportions.



Love the sundress. But still obvious. Especially when hiking it up as high as it can go. 

Sundress only with sun to back is always a winning look.


----------



## Suspecting

I'm probably in the minority but for some reason I find that women in skiing pants (or similar) are extremely sexy. Something like these:


















I know, I know...


----------



## RandomDude

I think this thread proves that women can be extremely seductive without wearing anything obviously sexy. Going to use this for HD woman/ LD man threads. Thanks guys for sharing!


----------



## I Notice The Details

anotherguy said:


> huh. Yeah maybe. Lets Face it, its attitude and attributes, not just attire.



I REALLY love those sexy, flowing, sun dresses that are made of material you can almost see thru. When women walk in them, I look for that unmistakable little "sway and bounce" of braless breasts...the slight hint of a nipple peeking thru the thin fabric every now and then...and I notice the little "independent jiggle" of each butt cheek when they walk, which reveals to me that they are wearing thong panties....allowing each rear globe of beautiful flesh to have a mind of it's own...I LOVE THOSE FEMININE DETAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Take the lady I described above and add a pair of strappy, thong sandals on her beautiful, sexy feet and my heart is RACING and the stallion is stirring!!!!!!!


----------



## mothugsta

I WAS WAITING for someone to say that ! The sundress is the kicker for me too. Theres nothing like walking behind a wwoman with one one... Swaying, hoping a gust of wind will raise it up to get a glimpse of cheek... And being able to see her ass through it..just barely. HOT. :iagree:


----------



## I Notice The Details

For men who love sundresses on their women....wind is a wonderful thing! I agree monthugsta! Just a peek at her "hidden stuff" is very exciting.


----------



## mildlyperplexed

I thought it was a bit weird that my husband bought me a couple of sundresses in the sales, now I'm reconsidering that opinion.


----------



## dubsey

Indeed. It was a subtle "you look good in these" moment from your hubby. Sundresses are hot - especially if your husband is a less is more kind of guy, as in, you're not overtly showing it off, but still looking sexy.


----------



## I Notice The Details

mildlyperplexed said:


> I thought it was a bit weird that my husband bought me a couple of sundresses in the sales, now I'm reconsidering that opinion.


I am sure you will make him very happy by wearing them. When you are modeling them for him, ask him what he likes about them.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I wear an outfit like this to music festivals occasionally.It's SO's favorite


----------



## I Notice The Details

ScarletBegonias said:


> I wear an outfit like this to music festivals occasionally.It's SO's favorite


That is gorgeous Scarlet!!!!! I can see why he would like it!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I Notice The Details said:


> That is gorgeous Scarlet!!!!! I can see why he would like it!


thanks


----------



## Caribbean Man

My favourite not so obvious sexy outfits would be corporate outfits because I love to see a woman dressed in a proper fitting suit and matching trousers or pencil skirt.

This below seems to be the rave down here, and they look sexy as hell!










This here looks sexy to me also. I like black.










IMO, nothing is sexier than a woman well dressed, heading to work,walking around with her nose in the air and a 
" _don't mess with me_ " type of look.
What's even more sexy if if she " accessorize " that look with a BMW X6 or a Range Evoque.

Smokin'.......


----------



## Lon

ScarletBegonias said:


> I wear an outfit like this to music festivals occasionally.It's SO's favorite


I remember seeing a pic of you in that one way back, do I not?


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

My DH just can't get enough of yoga pants. Drives him crazy.


----------



## romantic_guy

I just love to see my wife in a pair of shorts!


----------



## Entropy3000

StargateFan said:


> The men's dress shirt or towel does absolutely nothing for me. It seems to be a popular one so must be something wrong with me.
> 
> Maybe a t-shirt, if its wet...


I will tell you when my wife picked me up at the airport a few years back wearing nothing but one of my dress shirts is did the trick.

No she stayed in the SUV ... but this was still quite daring as she kept being told to drive the vehicle around again.


----------



## romantic_guy

Entropy3000 said:


> I will tell you when my wife picked me up at the airport a few years back wearing nothing but one of my dress shirts is did the trick.
> 
> No she stayed in the SUV ... but this was still quite daring as she kept being told to drive the vehicle around again.


AWESOME!! Did you wait until you got home????
:rofl:


----------



## Entropy3000

romantic_guy said:


> AWESOME!! Did you wait until you got home????
> :rofl:


We did not stop for dinner like usual. Not even the drivethru


----------



## King Ding Dong

Entropy3000 said:


> We did not stop for dinner like usual. Not even the drivethru


Not even a snack cake?


----------



## mothugsta

Yeah yoga pants are a gift from the Gods for sure, although they are deceiving.This may not be a popular style anymore, but I've always loved to see a woman wearing a pair of denim overalls, and a tight tunic type white shirt underneath. The best part is peeking the side of the overalls, especially if they are a bit too big on her, and seeing some tummy/hip....and maybe more.


----------



## I Notice The Details

mothugsta said:


> Yeah yoga pants are a gift from the Gods for sure, although they are deceiving.This may not be a popular style anymore, but I've always loved to see a woman wearing a pair of denim overalls, and a tight tunic type white shirt underneath. The best part is peeking the side of the overalls, especially if they are a bit too big on her, and seeing some tummy/hip....and maybe more.


Your mention of overalls just reminded me...I was standing in line at the Hawaii Kai Post Office on Oahu when this young lady came in with a surf board all wrapped up to mail. The item was very tall, so she held it in front of her with her arms straight out. She was wearing loose overalls, and was not wearing a bra. Each time the line moved, she would pick up her surf board and move it forward with her arms outward...allowing everyone in line a side look at her beautiful breasts. She was smiling from ear to ear at all of us. I know she was aware of what we could all see. It was AMAZING! 

PS: I had to get back in line and buy some more stamps when my transaction was done just to watch incredible sight for a few more minutes. She was very confident, and that is sexy.

Yes, overalls can be very sexy!


----------



## Caribbean Man

How come none of you guys mentioned the good ole sexy nurse's uniform?


----------



## Cosmos

On a man - jeans and a crisp, white, long sleeved shirt with the cuffs turned back to just below the elbows revealing strong, tanned, downy forearms

Something like this, but in white:-


----------



## dubsey

Caribbean Man said:


> How come none of you guys mentioned the good ole sexy nurse's uniform?


because it's pretty obvious?


----------



## I Notice The Details

How could any man think that Nurses are NOT sexy??????? This is what nurses wear in Phoenix.


----------



## mothugsta

Kinda like this.....


----------



## I Notice The Details

mothugsta said:


> Kinda like this.....


Exactly like that but holding a surf board upright.


----------



## mothugsta

Yeah I don't know what it is, but that area where the front-hip bone protrudes... It drives me insane. If shes exposing that part, it's OVER. I spend a lot of time on those areas with my girl. Drives her nuts. She begs for me at that point


----------



## TheManinBlack

Sun dresses with boots
Yoga pants and ugg boots
Hospital scrubs
'old' jeans, combined with a silky shirt


----------



## southern wife

Jeans and simple shirt


----------



## Caribbean Man

southern wife said:


> Jeans and simple shirt


Or the Caribbean and Latin American women's version to it!


----------



## ATC529R

librarian look anyone?


----------



## I Notice The Details

ATC529R said:


> librarian look anyone?


I love the librarian look....very similiar to the school teacher look. I wanted to act up and go detention just so I could see her more. :rofl:


----------



## jl2005

*Nylons*

I love this thread! My wife knows I like to 'take her' in the clothes she's in when we go on a date. If you think about it, its a long, drawn-out seduction. 3 hours of seeing her in clothing thats just blowing me away. Not slu*ty, but classy. For me it's her legs peeking out from a skirt mid-thigh in nylons and perched in high heels. mmmm...!! 
So I'll add my 2 cents. Nylons! 
It starts with her getting dressed and seeing her put on pantyhose. Pantyhose and tights are probably the most over-looked piece of lingerie. I don't know if many women know how a lot of us guys find them sexy. I know guys are going to say stockings all the way, but for regular "non-lingerie," pantyhose are the norm and you can't beat that silky layer going up her skirt. Just seeing her put them on. Wow! And then over time, they require adjusting. Bonus! I love watching her do that. I think either you know what I'm talking about or you're not inclined that way.


----------



## marko

WorkingOnMe said:


> In about a year my wife has lost weight, going from a size 10 to a size 5. So she's down from 165lbs to 134lbs. She works out several days a week. This morning I was getting ready for work and she was in the bathroom with me dressed in something almost exactly like this. Yum.


yep, that would do it for me.


----------



## committed4ever

I know this is an older thread and I confess I mostly looked at the pictures. But wow none of you men like the thicker look huh? LOL


----------



## I Notice The Details

I admit to usually looking twice when I see a beautiful women with yoga pants walk by. They drive me crazy...especially if their butt is not covered by their shirt. To me, this shows confidence, and that is sexy.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

*Re: Re: Not-so-obvious sexy outfits*



I Notice The Details said:


> I admit to usually looking twice when I see a beautiful women with yoga pants walk by. They drive me crazy...especially if their butt is not covered by their shirt. To me, this shows confidence, and that is sexy.


That " Look at my ass ......... I know you will and i do NOT give a F**K " attitude is sooooooo sexxxy 

More women should have it ahem ahem !


----------



## marko

committed4ever said:


> I know this is an older thread and I confess I mostly looked at the pictures. But wow none of you men like the thicker look huh? LOL


I love a thick or curvy lady....to me it really is the attitude not the pounds. my wife is a bigger girl and I am so grateful. 

my wife really does not dress sexy in public, sometimes a shirt that shows a little cleavage or yoga pants around the house. 

I told my wife about one lady I seen last week, she was the perfect proportion of body, very sexy build, very nice business suit and skirt, hair was done very professional, she was a perfect package that every man was looking at, then suddenly it was all zeroed out...........she pulled out a cigarette and it was gone.


----------



## Suspecting

I Notice The Details said:


> I admit to usually looking twice when I see a beautiful women with yoga pants walk by. They drive me crazy...especially if their butt is not covered by their shirt. To me, this shows confidence, and that is sexy.


That's some arc she got there.


----------



## Caribbean Man

committed4ever said:


> I know this is an older thread and I confess I mostly looked at the pictures. But wow none of you men like the thicker look huh? LOL


Mariah Carey and Adelle are hot IMO.


----------



## hambone

southern wife said:


> Jeans and simple shirt


LOVE the shoes!!!


----------



## RandomDude

> I admit to usually looking twice when I see a beautiful women with yoga pants walk by.


I admit I do more than look twice, something of mine twitches


----------



## angelpixie

I saw this thread and it brought back a memory. When we were dating, I happened to get this long knit dress from Eddie Bauer. It was very comfy, but not at all what one would think of as sexy: high neck, long sleeves, ankle-length skirt, button-front bodice. Dark green in color. But for some reason, it drove my ex crazy. I was not at all skinny at the time, either. It was a thicker cotton knit, and he said it was something about the way the dress would cling in certain places.  At one point it accidentally got bleach spilled on it, and was ruined. Fast forward several years. We're already separated. I found a black knit turtleneneck Eddie Bauer dress that I bought, not at all thinking about the old green one. I wore it to work one day, and after, picked up DS at Ex's studio. He didn't say anything when he saw me, but later that night after dinner, he said a little sheepishly that he loved the dress I was wearing, and thought I was 'stunning.' Wasn't skinny then, either. Interesting what guys find sexy at different times. Now he's with a skinny chick who shows a lot of skin. Go figure.


----------



## Woodchuck

I don't know why, but years ago my wife had this ugly short, spandex like skirt thing, more like a tube top.....It was ugly as sin, but when she wore it (with nothing else) it just drove me NUTS...

She has always been a very demure woman, and that little skirt was just SOOOO ****t y.....

Nothing before or since has looked that HOT on her.....


the woodchuck


----------



## hambone

committed4ever said:


> I know this is an older thread and I confess I mostly looked at the pictures. But wow none of you men like the thicker look huh? LOL


I do... I like my women with curves!


----------



## dblkman

*Re: Re: Not-so-obvious sexy outfits*



committed4ever said:


> I know this is an older thread and I confess I mostly looked at the pictures. But wow none of you men like the thicker look huh? LOL


Well for me I absolutely love my wife's curves...


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Call me crazy but I love my wife in her scrubs... She looks hot in them!


----------



## keeper63

Several months ago when returning from a long business trip, my wife met me at the airport in a pair of tight denim pedal-pushers (no panties, she told me so at the baggage carousel), high heels with orange toenails and a fresh pedicure, and a tight soft cotton t-shirt with a plunging neckline and a lacy black VS push-up bra.

It was all I could do to not make her pull over and park the car on the short trip home (glad it was short!). 

I also love the teacher/librarian look. I have recently been able to persuade her to keep her glasses on while she gives me a BJ...w00t!


----------



## angelpixie

keeper63 said:


> I also love the teacher/librarian look. I have recently been able to persuade her to keep her glasses on while she gives me a BJ...w00t!


I couldn't do that - they'd get too fogged up, lol.


----------



## LoveAtDaisys

My husband loves me in my working uniform. If you've seen the Navy camoflage, you understand how unflattering that uniform is! He said that it was more he likes seeing me at work because I'm very take-charge, take-no-prisoners, authoritative at work, and I'm more laidback at home, so my work personality turns him on.

I've also gotten compliments from men when wearing scoop neck shirts and dresses. I think of the scoop neck as the less-sl*utty sister of the low v-cut


----------



## I Notice The Details

Going without a bra is very sexy!


----------



## Suspecting

I thought it is forbidden in America. :rofl:


----------



## whitehawk

l love to just the girly house stuff like a cool pair of track pants or pj's.
And yep , a girl can look so damn nice in her robe , especially out of the shower with her hair still up.
Love just the wrap around towel look too.
Once the chick next door answer the door in a towel , came veddddddddyyyy close to going her :rofl:


----------



## NewHubs

I second sundresses. When I was 17 my mom had a really hot friend and one day she came over to our house wearing a yellow sundress. It was totally see through and I noticed she was wearing a thong. Every time she got up I would find an excuse to stare at her. She definitely gave me a boner....ahh I remember that day so vividly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed_guy

RandomDude said:


> I'm bored at work, but in a better mood... so, what outfits do you consider sexy either than your typical lingerie. Sure miniskirts, tight pants, sexy tops, gets me going but...
> So for the fellas - any other not-so-obvious outfits that you consider sexy?


Stockings, real stockings held up by garters, worn under a modest skirt or dress. Also, lingerie that matches the rest of the outfit.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I Notice The Details said:


> A feisty lady wearing Candies is sexy:


Candies [ for men ] are expensive,
But it _smells_ great!

Haha!


----------



## soulpotato

Jeans with tears or holes. I can't resist sticking my fingers or hands in them.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Yoga pants are always sexy...


----------



## RedRose14

Erect rosy nipples enticingly protruding through a tight white t-shirt are a sure fire winner for hubby, also anything showing off a shapely leg ... black stockings and heels, a short tight skirt, preferably no panties, anything showing off a firm peachy bottom ... and then of course there's always the camel toe


----------



## I Notice The Details

RedRose14 said:


> Erect rosy nipples enticingly protruding through a tight white t-shirt are a sure fire winner for hubby, also anything showing off a shapely leg ... black stockings and heels, a short tight skirt, preferably no panties, anything showing off a firm peachy bottom ... and then of course there's always the camel toe


RedRose...are you my wife??? :rofl: 

Your husband sounds exactly like me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hambone

RedRose14 said:


> Erect rosy nipples enticingly protruding through a tight white t-shirt are a sure fire winner for hubby, also anything showing off a shapely leg ... black stockings and heels, a short tight skirt, preferably no panties, anything showing off a firm peachy bottom ... and then of course there's always the camel toe


The Camel Toe Video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbu2KpnwWLU


----------



## Mark72

committed4ever said:


> I know this is an older thread and I confess I mostly looked at the pictures. But wow none of you men like the thicker look huh? LOL


My wife is a bigger gal. She is pretty uncomfortable trying to look sexy anymore... but there are a few night shirts that she occasionally wears without her yoga pants that work like a charm for me. 

In general, I think tank tops are horrible - makes it REALLY tough not to "notice" a well shaped woman walking by in one when I am with my wife someplace. Especially when they are braless. 
Also, something about a maxi dress... More cover up, but oh so hot. I don't understand it.


----------



## 40isthenew20

The workout attire gets me going, especially when there's sweat involved.


----------

